# Can anyone advise on a multi litter?



## Gill (Sep 16, 2011)

Judging by the (very loud) baby squeaks coming from the multi does' cage, I'm guessing that one of them has given birth. I'm fairly experiences with mice, but this is my first multi litter, so I could do with some help.

I gather multis like privacy, otherwise they will cull the litter, so when is it safe for me to investigate the nest?

I have been giving them the same food as the mice, with the addition of some fresh fruit and dry cat food. Should I be offering anything else?

Any tips gratefully received.


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

I generally don't have problems with handling my multi babies right away....I just make sure mom isn't on them and then take them out. Sometimes they cull a few babies...sometimes the cull their entire litters...usually the losses I've had have been abandoned babies (no visible injuries or anything)....but I have seen no correlation with whether the babies were handled or not. I have seen correlation with limited space and resources.....though usually if they feel they don't have enough space or food/water they just won't breed at all...but sometimes they'll have a litter and abandon it......so make sure they have plenty of space and abundant food/water (don't let it run out at all ever if possible)...your diet sounds like it is probably good


----------



## Gill (Sep 16, 2011)

Thanks for your help - it's good to know that I am on the right track. I need to clean their cage, so I'll move them to one with a lot more floor space.


----------

